# Trivia 5/4



## luckytrim (May 4, 2019)

trivia 5/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Light always travels at 186,000 miles per second. In one year,  light can 
travel 5.88 trillion miles.

1. Which of the following years takes the most digits to write  in Roman 
numerals?
  a. - 1942
  b. - 1888
  c. - 1788
  d. - 1887
2. What does the term "marriage by proxy" mean?
3. Ecchymosis is more commonly called..... what ?
4. Who Am I ??
I am a former American and Canadian football quarterback who  played 
professionally for 23 seasons.  I spent the majority of my  playing years in 
Houston.
I reached a major milestone when I became the first  quarterback to complete 
400 passes in a season. I led the league only three times in  this category, 
but still was number three all-time when I retired in 2000.  Who am I?
  a. – I am Archie Manning
  b. – I am Warren Moon
  c. – I am George Blanda
  d. – I am Dan Pastorini
5. Can you list the three oldest of the MLB Ball Parks ?  I'll  settle for 
two of the three, and the third is worth a  bonus...
6. In Scrabble, how much is a 'K' worth ?
7. By the way, only one word in the English language has four  "K"'s , two words, if 
you count its plural; can you think of it ?
(Hint; a ‘Dust Collector’, )
8. What fruit combines with a tangerine to make a  tangelo?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In England, Virginia Tobacco was so in demand that King George  III issued an 
order that every farmer in the colony must by law grow  tobacco.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Bride or Groom or both are absent
3. a Bruise
4. – b
5. Fenway Park, Wrigley Field and Dodger Stadium
6. - 5
7. Knickknack (s)
8. Pomelo or Grapefruit

CRAP !!
Indigenous Virginia tobacco was a plant inferior to the  Spanish variety 
grown further south, but then one John Rolfe (Pocahontas's  husband and both 
of them smokers) got hold of some Trinidadian tobacco seed and  tried it out. 
In the rich Virginia soil it flourished and it became the cash  base of the 
colony for some years. It was literally worth its weight in  gold. Tobacco 
was so profitable that the colony's governors continually had  to enforce the 
cultivation of food and in fact, much food was imported.


----------



## luckytrim (May 4, 2019)

*trivia 5/4*

trivia 5/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Light always travels at 186,000 miles per second. In one year,  light can 
travel 5.88 trillion miles.

1. Which of the following years takes the most digits to write  in Roman 
numerals?
  a. - 1942
  b. - 1888
  c. - 1788
  d. - 1887
2. What does the term "marriage by proxy" mean?
3. Ecchymosis is more commonly called..... what ?
4. Who Am I ??
I am a former American and Canadian football quarterback who  played 
professionally for 23 seasons.  I spent the majority of my  playing years in 
Houston.
I reached a major milestone when I became the first  quarterback to complete 
400 passes in a season. I led the league only three times in  this category, 
but still was number three all-time when I retired in 2000.  Who am I?
  a. – I am Archie Manning
  b. – I am Warren Moon
  c. – I am George Blanda
  d. – I am Dan Pastorini
5. Can you list the three oldest of the MLB Ball Parks ?  I'll  settle for 
two of the three, and the third is worth a  bonus...
6. In Scrabble, how much is a 'K' worth ?
7. By the way, only one word in the English language has four  "K"'s , two words, if 
you count its plural; can you think of it ?
(Hint; a ‘Dust Collector’, )
8. What fruit combines with a tangerine to make a  tangelo?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In England, Virginia Tobacco was so in demand that King George  III issued an 
order that every farmer in the colony must by law grow  tobacco.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Bride or Groom or both are absent
3. a Bruise
4. – b
5. Fenway Park, Wrigley Field and Dodger Stadium
6. - 5
7. Knickknack (s)
8. Pomelo or Grapefruit

CRAP !!
Indigenous Virginia tobacco was a plant inferior to the  Spanish variety 
grown further south, but then one John Rolfe (Pocahontas's  husband and both 
of them smokers) got hold of some Trinidadian tobacco seed and  tried it out. 
In the rich Virginia soil it flourished and it became the cash  base of the 
colony for some years. It was literally worth its weight in  gold. Tobacco 
was so profitable that the colony's governors continually had  to enforce the 
cultivation of food and in fact, much food was imported.


----------



## luckytrim (May 6, 2019)

This is proof !
The memory is the second thing to go..........


----------

